# World's Smallest Guns



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

A buddy of mine posted this on our forum, anyone ever seen these before?






Mods, forgive me if I should've put this somewhere else, feel free to move if necessary.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

And you thought trying to import a ppk was tough!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Are they shooting blanks? It didn't look like there was a projectile.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

They shoot blanks. No projectiles. Although you could add a small...
Back when I was a kid, they were sold under the German name _Kolibri_, which means "hummingbird." The Johnson-Smith Company sold them by mail-order, and you could even buy them in New York City. (Yes, that was a long time ago.)
The single-shot "derringers" were inexpensive, and were supposed to be carried as a novelty on your key chain. I believe that I only saw the revolvers for sale in stores, and not by mail-order.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

I think I remeber seeing those, or something similar. It shot caps though


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow The Johnson Smith Co. Have not thought of that company in a long time. I ordered a pair of X-Ray glasses and some sea monkeys from them after my first week of barning tobacco for 60 cent an hour. Took my whole paycheck for those glasses.


----------

